# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 17-03-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 10-03-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Bujqesia greke ne duart e shqiptareve" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14300

Titulli: "SIDA-Semundja me damke!" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga ZEMEReZJARRTE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14294

Titulli: "Klubi i Ri I Milanisteve" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga Ujku'80)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14290

Titulli: "Zanafilla Biblike nje Ngaterrese" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga rapsod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14288

Titulli: "Per moderatoret: Pse e mbylet temen Klubi i Milanisteve" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga Ujku'80)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14287

Titulli: "Drejtesia/Juridiku" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga pitbulldaycare)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14285

Titulli: "nuk futem dot ne chat" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga lenci_ital)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14284

Titulli: "Zoran Zhivkoviç do të zëvendësojë Gjingjiçin" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14283

Titulli: "&quot;Dyshimi i Madh&quot;  nga Oriana Fallaci" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14282

Titulli: "Kali I thyer" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14281

Titulli: "Lojra Multiplayer" (postuar 17-03-2003 nga Unknown)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14280

Titulli: "Ai, me shkruan  prap." (postuar 16-03-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14274

Titulli: "Konkurset e Bukurise!!!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga yllshkodrane)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14273

Titulli: "TE VRASESH VETEN? RUAJNA ZOT!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga DINA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14271

Titulli: "Edvin_BR dhe fotot e tij!!!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga KaMeLaaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14261

Titulli: "All I want is a beer!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga ilirkapedani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14260

Titulli: "Foto nga Loro Boriçi" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga ReBeL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14257

Titulli: "Vasil Qesari i Qeparoit nga Parisi i Viktor Hugoit." (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14256

Titulli: "Kosova mes bordellizmit e polpotizmit" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14255

Titulli: "Me ka marr malli.............." (postuar 16-03-2003 nga AlbanianQT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14254

Titulli: "LAJMERIME SPORTIVE!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga mullaymeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14252

Titulli: "Omer Stringa dhe Edmond Tupja." (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14251

Titulli: "Tritoli dhe &quot;demokracia&quot;" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14250

Titulli: "Drejtoresha" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14249

Titulli: "Mon Kokaleshi" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14248

Titulli: "Cunat e Dades dalin pa lagur.." (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14247

Titulli: "Peticion Moisiut, Nanos dhe Berishës për të vizituar Prishtinën" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14246

Titulli: "A do te ishit dakort me moton  &quot;Mjaft korrupsjonit&quot;?" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14242

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Edgarda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14241

Titulli: "A do te ishit dakort me moton  &quot;Mjaft korrupsjonit&quot;?" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14240

Titulli: "Konkurs" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14239

Titulli: "VARFERIA NE SHQIPERI,BEN QE POPULLI TE VRASE VETEN!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14238

Titulli: "Cila kenge mendoni qe e ka musiken te bukur^^" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga Floriani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14237

Titulli: "Ditari i Ëndrave" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14234

Titulli: "Hey!!!" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga yllbote69)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14232

Titulli: "Si mund ta kthejmë folkorin në Art Bashkohorë" (postuar 16-03-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14228

Titulli: "Ruci Brace edhe Rama sec na jan bashkue.." (postuar 15-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14223

Titulli: "Çfarë është Festa e Verës" (postuar 15-03-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14216

Titulli: "Per Xhinxhicin, nje minute heshtje ne Paralamentin e &quot;Shqiperise&quot;" (postuar 15-03-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14215

Titulli: "Ca poezi nga..." (postuar 15-03-2003 nga Flava)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14214

Titulli: "Njehere me negativ!!" (postuar 15-03-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14195

Titulli: "Shqiptaro-Amerikanët ndihmojnë Tiranën" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14194

Titulli: "Marrëdhëniet Shqipëri-SHBA" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14193

Titulli: "Korcare ejani te qajme hallet dhe gezimet ketu!" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga topolina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14190

Titulli: "Ja se si e mer SHPETIMIN i Krishteri." (postuar 14-03-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14189

Titulli: "Anton Pashku" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14188

Titulli: "Mire se ju gjej" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga SunshineGirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14186

Titulli: "Edhe Një luft gjithë Shqiptare &quot;AKSH&quot; !!!" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga SimbolOfLove)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14185

Titulli: "Lojra... lojra lojra..." (postuar 14-03-2003 nga T68)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14181

Titulli: "!!!!----Emulatori MAME -----||!!!!1" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga reni00)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14180

Titulli: "Ati eshte me i madh se une???" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga ruud)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14179

Titulli: "Mini: Stabilitet i brishtë në Kosovë; krimi, ekstremizmi, vrasjet" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14177

Titulli: "Bijtë e Stalinit&quot; tallen me viktimat e krimeve të tyre" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14176

Titulli: "Marrëveshje për gjuhën shqipe në Maqedoni" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14175

Titulli: "Zotit President i Republikës së Shqipërisë" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14172

Titulli: "Ja edhe une" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14170

Titulli: "Pa Drita" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14167

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne Danimarke..." (postuar 14-03-2003 nga Arjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14163

Titulli: "Nano per mediat Kesh te ule çmimet" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14161

Titulli: "Bishti i Palles dhe Greqia" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14159

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: si funksion praktika ne juridik?
 o 'Pershendetje te gjitheve. Kerkoj nje informacion qe per mua eshte shume i rendesishem dhe ne rast se me ndihmoni me beni nje nder shume te madh.' (0 vota)
 o 'Pershendetje te gjitheve. Kerkoj nje informacion qe per mua eshte shume i rendesishem dhe ne rast se me ndihmoni me beni nje nder shume te madh.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14285

Sondazh: Ju ndihmon imagjinata?
 o 'PO (shpesh)' (6 vota)
 o 'JO (kurre)' (1 vota)
 o 'Ndonjehere' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14125

Sondazh: cmendoni ju pasi lexoni keto gjera
 o 'nuk ka asgje te keqe' (9 vota)
 o 'dicka qe lejohet' (2 vota)
 o 'diçka e ulet' (10 vota)
 o 'fyerje ndaj kombit shqiptar' (8 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13922

Sondazh: Emertimi me i qelluar per Kosoven?
 o 'Dardania' (5 vota)
 o 'Kosova' (7 vota)
 o 'Ndonje tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13748

Sondazh: Shqiperia duhet perkrahur politiken e..?!
 o 'Politikes se Bashkimit Evropjan' (6 vota)
 o 'Politikes se Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes' (12 vota)
 o 'Politikes se Vendeve Islamike' (0 vota)
 o 'Asnjeres' (0 vota)
 o 'Pak Redesi Ka, Mjafton te Kemi 1 Aleat' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13686

Sondazh: si mund te behem operator?
 o 'me ndihmoni te behem operator' (7 vota)
 o 'me duhet te behem pasi e kam te rendesishme' (0 vota)
 o 'dhe e treta se dua te bej bisht karcinin' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13481

Sondazh: Cili vdiq me tmerresisht?
 o 'I PARI' (1 vota)
 o 'I DYTI' (3 vota)
 o 'I TRETI' (9 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13392

Sondazh: KUSH JU TERHEQ ME SHUME NGA KETO FEMRA TE SUKSESHME TE 2 VITEVE TE FUNDIT.
 o 'CATHERINE ZETA JONES ' (3 vota)
 o 'ANA HICKMAN' (0 vota)
 o 'ANGELINA JOLIE' (4 vota)
 o 'ELISABETTA CANALIS' (5 vota)
 o 'FEDERICA FONTANA' (1 vota)
 o 'FERNANDA LESSA' (0 vota)
 o 'MONICA BELUCI' (4 vota)
 o 'SABRINA FERILLI' (0 vota)
 o 'HEIDI KLUM' (0 vota)
 o 'CHARLIZE THERON' (2 vota)
 o 'KRISTEN PAZIK' (0 vota)
 o 'JENIFER LOPEZ' (4 vota)
 o 'GESSICA GUSI' (0 vota)
 o 'MARTINA COLOMBARI' (0 vota)
 o 'MICHEL HUNZINGER' (0 vota)
 o 'PIPER PERABO' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13314

Sondazh: Cfare rezultati prisni ?
 o 'FITON JUVENTUS' (4 vota)
 o 'FITON INTER' (0 vota)
 o 'BARAZIM' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13237

Sondazh: A ju duket Fiks Fare ky e emision?
 o 'Si ju duket?' (1 vota)
 o 'Cfare sygjeroni?' (2 vota)
 o 'Ndonje pyetje?' (0 vota)
 o 'Urime?' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13945


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

17 03:
 o Shaboni (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=22

17 03:
 o nehat (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1676

17 03:
 o milena (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1716

17 03:
 o zhallogjani(m) (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2183

17 03:
 o mercedes2003 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3380

17 03:
 o salep (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4629

17 03:
 o xhevair (43) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5160

17 03:
 o salih (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5488

18 03:
 o rolua (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=185

18 03:
 o tironsi4life (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=279

18 03:
 o Albanian girl (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2486

18 03:
 o nicholas (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2497

18 03:
 o luan (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2550

18 03:
 o Prishtinasi (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3037

18 03:
 o Andrra e Jetes (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4673

18 03:
 o I bukri dheut (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4697

18 03:
 o Hasjani (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5452

18 03:
 o tina_18 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6337
 o tannia (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6344
 o anna_18 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6346

18 03:
 o jetta (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6730

19 03:
 o edspace (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...tinfo&userid=6

19 03:
 o livorno79 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4396

19 03:
 o Albana Metasani (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=860

19 03:
 o Adela (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1693

19 03:
 o emirglen (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3529
 o deni22 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3669

19 03:
 o defrim (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4022

19 03:
 o gangsta&amp;thug1 (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4306

19 03:
 o arianit (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5003

19 03:
 o endr1t (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5744

19 03:
 o renalda (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5815

19 03:
 o eTiLeN (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6683

20 03:
 o Shy Girl (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3372

20 03:
 o ONi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=427
 o Firestarter - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=623

20 03:
 o benard lika (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1103

20 03:
 o KLOTILDA (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2352

20 03:
 o mary (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3055

20 03:
 o arvin (35) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3060


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 10-03-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 180 Anetare te rinj
 o 161 Tema te reja
 o 3,599 Postime te reja
 o 3 Sondazhe te reja

----------

